# Opinions on towing boat with 1.25" hitch receiver



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just picked up a grand cherokee with the 5.2l with tow package. The boat I'll be towing is a smokercraft millentia 171, total package weight should end up around 2000lbs, this hitch on my Jeep is a 1.25" receiver rated At 350 lb tongue weight and 3500lb tow capacity but I'm used to the 2" receiver. This one looks dinky. Is it safe or should I swap it out for a class 3 2" receiver?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinman (Feb 7, 2001)

My wifes old explorer had the same hitch on it. I pulled my boat just fine with it, and its similar in weight. Still have 1500 lbs till weight limit you should have no problem.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

My wifes uplander has the same hitch and I pull my 19ft spectrum with it all the time. 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

No sweat. I towed my 186 Triton with my Escape for a couple seasons with the same hitch. Never an issue.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I think the tow weight should be fine, rated At 3500lb and rig weight is 2000, but what about tongue weight, I think my hitch is rated for 350lb tongue weight, not sure of boat tongue weight, any estimates on the boat pictured

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skripmanJr (Jan 22, 2008)

Ill take a guess and say 200lbs. I think that tongue weight is about 10% of actual load weight. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

skripmanJr said:


> Ill take a guess and say 200lbs. I think that tongue weight is about 10% of actual load weight.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
You can always adjust the tongue weight a bit by sliding the boat and the winch post back an inch or two if needed.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I did pick up on the tongue by hand to estimate it, id say 150-200 lbs. Think it'll be fine. I feared it was going to be as heavy as my 1996 Crestliner 1750, that thing was hard for 2 of us to lift the tongue.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

skripmanJr said:


> Ill take a guess and say 200lbs. I think that tongue weight is about 10% of actual load weight.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think 10% is a minimum so the trailer doesn't sway. The more tongue weight the more stable the trailer will be.


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

That hitch should be no problems for the boat you have. I pulled a popup camper with same hitch for several years and several thousand miles with no problems.


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just a lot safer with a 2'' ball, just makes one feel better.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

It does have a 2" ball but the receiver tube is 1.25"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

jsmith2232 said:


> It does have a 2" ball but the receiver tube is 1.25"
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Than your good to go.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Usually the 1.25 receivers are solid steel, at least mine are. You will be fine, I pulled a similar boat off the bumper of my ranger for years. If you want to know your goings weight, get you bathroom scale a set your trailer jack on it. I can tell you if you can pick it up your nowhere near maxing it out.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Usually the 1.25 receivers are solid steel, at least mine are. You will be fine, I pulled a similar boat off the bumper of my ranger for years, then with an escape. If you want to know your tounge weight, get you bathroom scale and set your trailer jack on it. I can tell you if you can pick it up your nowhere near maxing it out.


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

I manage a trailer repair shop where we install hitches, you will be fine.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

No prob i tow my 18 lund loaded with all our camping gear with my wifes van

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If your within specs. your fine.


----------

